# Cat Hit By Car - Shocking Vet Fees- Unemployed



## mystic.bertie (Sep 11, 2009)

hi people, my cat 'elliott' was hit by a car last night, it was obvious his front leg was broken, i spoke to the vet on the phone and left Elliott to rest all night as he seemed to not be in much pain. I took him in this morning and left him to be xrayed.

The xrays show the top of his front leg is fractured in 3 places, its needs pinned and operated on, vet estimates £700-£800. I have had to pay £350 deposit and signed the form for the operation to go ahead. At the time i felt its what i should be doing ie paying the cost for his treatment to get fixed up.

Later in the day i was talking about it with my partner and we are now thinking that £800 is more than we can afford, i am unemployed just now and although i have plenty of spending room on my credit cards i already have £12,000 on them. We are thinking along the lines of maybewe dont want the additional depbt and pay that amount for our cat to get treatment.

We both love our cat and maybe if it was a few hundred quid we would bite the bullet and go ahead with the treatment but we are starting to think that we would go for the option of putting him to sleep rather than take on £800 more debt. And theres still the risk he might still try crossing the same busy road and it happening again. 

What i am trying to find out if there are any charities that can help when it comes to expensive vet fees like these circumstances. The vet gave us a web address for tailwaggersclubtrust but it has no phone number only an email address.

can anyone please suggest anything else ? 

we need to make our minds up soon


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your cat..

heres a link to the pdsa..PDSA - Home Page


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

I am also currently out of work and my partner is a student although if it was my cat I'd find the money, we lost a cat to a car a few months back and if we had had the chance we would have saved her. I can't tell you what to do only what I would do, also one other thing, if you have the op the simple solution to not having to go through this again is not to let her out. My three will never cross the threshold without a harness now


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

This is part of owing a pet i'm afraid and it is why you should ALWAYS take out adequate pet insurance if you cannot afford the vets bills.

I personally would find the money I think it is very cruel to put a healthy animal to sleep because of a broken leg that will heal well with time.

Pay the bills and think yourself lucky that he is still alive.

The PDSA will help towards vet bills as a previous poster mentioned.

Also your local RSPCA should be able to put a small amount to the bill also.

I hope that he amkes a full recovery and that you are carefull to get him insured next time!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

I am sorry to read of the position that you find yourselves in, I can not offer any advice as to the finacial assistance that may be available as this is an area I know little about. 
I can however ensure you that the amount you vet has quoted does sound to be very reasonable, as my step daughters cat was subject to treatment alike to your own and the cost to her was substancially more the the amount you have been quoted, and that was several years ago.
All that springs to mind is the pdsa, but hopefully another member will be along shortly to offer you more positive advice.
I do wish you all the very best.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

the blue cross may be able to help they helped a friend of mine once but if you cant affored it and want to put the cat down then maby instead if he has a change you should give him to the rspca dont you have pet insurence i have that for my cats and they pay the vets dercet so i dont have to worrie so much


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I can only agree with the comments above. If you get no joy from the PDSA, then ask your vet about a repayment plan. Pay the £350 on your card and the balance in instalments. If you have been with this vet for a while and have always paid up on time, most are realistic about the cost of treatment and allow you to spread the large unexpected bills.


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

years ago one of my dogs was really ill 
and was in vets for nearly 2 weeks
with hemoratic gastrinitus (sp)
and at that time my hubby was just made redundent
we had not a penny
i was lucky
my vet was brilliant and said we could pay as much as we could afford weekly until we were sorted
and he never charged us full kenneling for time she was in
we were lucky
some are not so
i hope you never are put in that situation.
try losing your job, home and having a sick dog
not fun
and it can happen to anyone today.
to the OP
try the pdsa or ask vet for payment plan
some will
i understand how your feeling
i was lucky 
i had a brilliant vet


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

If it were me I would definately use my credit card to fund the treatment....especially when I think what I had run that kind debt up on in the first place. I owe a bit on my credit card but that was for silly things like an ipod touch etc...which pales into significance with my pet's life. So for me there would be no option.

Luckily I have pet insurance (even though my cat's are indoors all the time and never go out unless in their run I often wander why I pay for this when they don't go out...) I would then keep the cat in after that.

If you're unemployed you could go to the PDSA and make a donation of whatever you can afford to pay. I had to do this many years ago when my ex husband ran over our cat!  He had to have several xrays for a badly broken leg. At the time my ex had been made redundant so we qualified to use the PDSA. They were brilliant!

Do you know someone else who may be entitled to use the PDSA?...I know it's not good but maybe they could say it's their cat so that he can be treated. 

I'm not sure if there are any other charities that may help though.....sorry.

I hope you can get him the help he so desperately needs.


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

> If you get no joy from the PDSA, then ask your vet about a repayment plan.


Good idea! I imagine most vets would accomodate you. After all they are in the business of making our pets better.


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

majortom said:


> years ago one of my dogs was really ill
> and was in vets for nearly 2 weeks
> with hemoratic gastrinitus (sp)
> and at that time my hubby was just made redundent
> ...


Yes this probably was harsh but this was my honest opnion on these circumstances and yes I have had times of hardly having any money and still having to support my pets but in my eyes my pets are like children to me they are part of my family so I shall treat them as a family member. If ths means I have to go without many things then so be it. And vets are normally very good with payment plans as long as you are upfront and honest with them I am sure they will sort a payment plan out with the op its just a matter of trying.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

If you get no joy with the charities i would ask the vet if you can pay in installments
If this happened to me i would find the money, even if i had to go out scrubbing floors. or toilets.
If i couldn't even find that sort of work i would sell some of my stuff on ebay!
There would be know way i would let my beautiful faithful friend be put down.
No matter how hard i would find a way


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

jill3 said:


> If you get no joy with the charities i would ask the vet if you can pay in installments
> If this happened to me i would find the money, even if i had to go out scrubbing floors. or toilets.
> If i couldn't even find that sort of work i would sell some of my stuff on ebay!
> There would be know way i would let my beautiful faithful friend be put down.
> No matter how hard i would find a way


exactly how I feel. You put this in a much better way than what I have just done.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I can understand how you are horrified at the vets' fees (I've had a similar bill myself this week, lucky we could pay for it with savings) and you are probably reeling from the shock, which is maybe making you a bit callous, but if you really do love your cat you will feel very guilty in the future if you have it put down purely because of money issues. As people have said, if you have so much debt already then a bit more is not going to make too much difference.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Everyone, the original poster has already signed the form for the surgery according to the first post, she took the cat into the vet this morning. She made that post just after 7PM. Unless the vet is appallingly bad, surgery will have been done very this morning, not left until tomorrow, which is what the OP is implying by the comment that they need to make up their minds soon. Let's just say there may be other reasons for the post.

My parents recently had a bill for £1100 following a road accident - bad leg break and broken jaw. The cost quoted does not seem unreasonable.

Liz


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Found this...hope it helps! There is also the RSPCA, PDSA and The Blue Cross (as already mentioned). Maybe even some local charity that would be prepared to help..I've read that some may give out vouchers for vet treatment...worth a try! 

Organizations and Charities That Help Pay Vet Bills
Posted by
Jennifer Copley
Nov 11, 2008

There are a number of organizations that help owners who are suffering financial difficulties pay for needed medical care for their companion animals. Some are breed specific, or provide funding only for the treatment of certain types of diseases, whereas others will help qualified applicants pay for any type of veterinary emergency or care of chronic conditions. Some even provide funding for spaying and neutering.

For lists of financial assistance organizations that can help with paying large veterinary bills, see the following websites:

Pittsburgh Dogs

FelineDiabetes.com

United Animal Nations

National Humane Society Veterinary Care Help

PetLoversOnline.com Financial Assistance (UK)


----------



## mystic.bertie (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks for the helpful replies, to those that were helpful, ill give the pdsa and rspca a try 

what some folk all about, im unemployed and feeling bad that my cat is injured and all some folk can do is have a rant, have you never considered shutting the F### up if you have nothing useful to say in this thread, its help i came on here for not for people with a chip on their shoulder to boot me when im down. Im well p$ssed off.

thanks to everyone else for their sympathy and kind words, we are going to try and get help, if we could get help with half of it i think it would more acceptable for us to accept.

The vet asked for a 50% deposit and said she does not do a credit scheme, she was quite clear about that. I was annoyed she could not offer some sort of help with her fees under the circumstances, she has had quite a bit of money off me in the past too.

I cant afford insurance for 3 cats, hindsight is a wonderful thing but even when i was working my budget was tight and i could not afford the insurance as i have 3 cats.

Someone knows a vet 5 miles away to try that sometimes is more helpful with people in our circumstances so we will give them a try first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Contact details for Tailwaggersclubtrust....sounds like a very nice charity!
The way for owners/vets to apply for help is to contact 01293-883912. This number is also a fax so vets can always provide a medical history and a short note of the owner's circumstances. Alternatively a request can be emailed to [email protected].


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

mystic.bertie said:


> thanks for the helpful replies, to those that were helpful, ill give the pdsa and rspca a try
> 
> what some folk all about, im unemployed and feeling bad that my cat is injured and all some folk can do is have a rant, have you never considered shutting the F### up if you have nothing useful to say in this thread, its help i came on here for not for people with a chip on their shoulder to boot me when im down. Im well p$ssed off.
> 
> ...


All the very best with the alternative vet sweetheart.
And do not take some of the 'rants' to heart, people feel passionately about animals and do not mean to purposely offend but often engage their mouth before putting theirs brains into gear.

If it is any consolation none of my cats have been insured, but all of my dogs are.


----------



## mystic.bertie (Sep 11, 2009)

Angelic1 said:


> Contact details for Tailwaggersclubtrust....sounds like a very nice charity!
> The way for owners/vets to apply for help is to contact 01293-883912. This number is also a fax so vets can always provide a medical history and a short note of the owner's circumstances. Alternatively a request can be emailed to [email protected].


thanks, i tried them earlier its just a fax you get,


----------



## mystic.bertie (Sep 11, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> All the very best with the alternative vet sweetheart.
> And do not take some of the 'rants' to heart, people feel passionately about animals and do not mean to purposely offend but often engage their mouth before putting theirs brains into gear.
> 
> If it is any consolation none of my cats have been insured, but all of my dogs are.


i have issues where i take rants to heart so im afraid im going to bite back so they can just accept that too.

i have always been in the mind that i could afford any unexpected vet fees but i suppose i was thinking/hoping more of £200-£300 region, i had no idea treating an animals broken leg cost so much. There must be thousands of animals put down each year because owners can afford the vet fees.

i have 3 kids and a mortgage and many many bills, pet insurance is just one of those things you hope you never need.


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Has the cat already received the treatment??


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

oh ..sorry...I take too long to type!


----------



## mystic.bertie (Sep 11, 2009)

Angelic1 said:


> oh ..sorry...I take too long to type!


its ok


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

The problem is though that if more than one vet gets involved you get extra costs. Even if the next vet is a bit cheaper than the current one you've already paid out £350, so it seems to me that you won't save much by finding another vet.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear about your cat being run over. When Patch got clipped and had to have X-Rays, the fee (including treatment) was about £150 - but then he was lucky and didn't have any broken bones.

I understand your money concerns but please, please don't consider putting your cat to sleep if you can't pay the fee. I would guess, that the Vet would charge you for this as well - in which case the op may well be the cheaper option.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

sadation does last all day unless they are on a drip at the vets?

Our kitten at the time got skinned when he was knocked over no broken bones, 10months later and nearly £4k later hes still not 100% at no point have i ever thought of putting him to sleep our insurence paid £2.5 out

Cat insurence is around £6 each cat very affordable even with 3 cats places do discounts for each animal so it could cost you £15 a month which would stop you havin to even think of putting a pet to sleep.

How can you look at other options if you have already paid £350 for the cat to be looked at, The vet cant refuse you paying when you can afford it as far as i know, also i dont think she can refuse to not do credit accounts and that could cause suffering to the cat. You should phone or email these
RCVS Online / About RCVS and see what they say.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Me thinks this may be a wind up! Vets dont just leave animals sedated...Nor do they x-ray with the intension of operating the next day! They fix the damage as soon as they discover it.
and them prices for a x-ray! Never.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

No, I am not, neither am I accusing the OP of cruelty when she is obviously very distressed over this, It does not hurt to bite your tongue and show compassion until is possession of ALL the facts.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Maybe some of it was an advance towards cost of surgery? Emergency vets can be dear though, I was at emergency vets on Sunday night and paid £280 for xray and sedation, nothing else, and that's in a cheap part of the Midlands


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Me thinks this may be a wind up! Vets dont just leave animals sedated...Nor do they s-ray with the intension of operating the next day! They fix the damage as soon as they discover it.


I actually had a dog left sedated overnight whilst the vets discussed what action to take, OK it was an extremely difficult case, and the initial thoughts were to euthanaise the dog. She did made a full recovery by the way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> I actually had a dog left sedated overnight whilst the vets discussed what action to take, OK it was an extremely difficult case, and the initial thoughts were to euthanaise the dog. She did made a full recovery by the way.


Woudnt have been for a broken bone though!  Risk of animals under sedation is to high to leave like that over night unless it was a very serious case.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Me thinks this may be a wind up! Vets dont just leave animals sedated...Nor do they x-ray with the intension of operating the next day! They fix the damage as soon as they discover it.
> and them prices for a x-ray! Never.


That's what I assumed till the other day, but a veterinary nurse posted to tell me that sometimes when there's been a very traumatic injury from a car, say, that vets do sometimes wait for the animal to get over the shock. Mind you, when my mum's cat was hit by a car they operated straight away but that was a few years ago and practices do change I suppose.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would never have pets if I thought I wouldn't be able to afford the vets treatment. That's where insurance comes in very useful. You say you can't afford insurance for 3 cats, so what would happen if all three of them were to fall ill? Put them all to sleep? That's awful. Such a thought could never enter my mind, I'd sell everything I had to pay for my animals treatment if I had no money.

I *am* sorry to hear about your cat though, and I do hope he makes a full recovery. Perhaps you should think about insurance in the future, you never know if this might happen again and you would be in this predicament all over again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Woudnt have been for a broken bone though!  Risk of animals under sedation is to high to leave like that over night unless it was a very serious case.


It is often the shock that kills them rather the the anesthetic.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Smarty Pants said:


> No, I am not, neither am I accusing the OP of cruelty when she is obviously very distressed over this, It does not hurt to bite your tongue and show compassion until is possession of ALL the facts.


IF the story is true.

Now, having looked around a bit, I have seen another case where the vet didn't actually operate until the next day, but in that case they did another x ray before operating. It could be that the story is true. But the OP is talking about going elsewhere when he has paid almost half the cost already, that doesn't quite ring true to me. Don't forget we have no way of knowing who people are, especially when they come onto a forum for the first time and post out of the blue like that with a story that doesn't quite ring true. It could be genuine, or it could be someone hoping to pick up some donations, we have no way of knowing.

Liz


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lizward said:


> IF the story is true.
> 
> Now, having looked around a bit, I have seen another case where the vet didn't actually operate until the next day, but in that case they did another x ray before operating. It could be that the story is true. But the OP is talking about going elsewhere when he has paid almost half the cost already, that doesn't quite ring true to me. Don't forget we have no way of knowing who people are, especially when they come onto a forum for the first time and post out of the blue like that with a story that doesn't quite ring true. It could be genuine, or it could be someone hoping to pick up some donations, we have no way of knowing.
> 
> Liz


Gosh, I would never have suspected that in a million years. I must be very naive. Mind you, the response at the end was pretty aggressive so I think it probably was genuine.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Gosh, I would never have suspected that in a million years. I must be very naive. Mind you, the response at the end was pretty aggressive so I think it probably was genuine.


If id come on here asking for help in such sad circumstances and received some of the comments that poster got, id have reacted the same. Why on earth are some people so intent on driving people away? If we are all animal lovers as we claim to be then we should be putting our heads together to try and help out the poster with as much advice/help as possible, rather than pick holes in their thread, put them down and drive them away. That's not helping the animal or the person.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Yes, I agree there.  It's a shame there are no reasonably priced vets, it's either charitable for those on benefits or an extortionate ripoff for everybody else. They do seem to be very moneygrabbing nowadays, and as somebody pointed out, it is shocking that the vet wouldn't offer credit in the circumstances, specially to someone who's been a good customer.


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry you feel you have to leave the forum...I imagine this has only added to your distress. I hope you do manage to get the help needed for you to help your beloved pet and that your cat makes a full recovery.

One more charity I have found that sometimes contributes to vets bills is saveapet. [email protected]aveapet.com (no telephone number for them though unfortunately)

Good luck!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> Mind you, the response at the end was pretty aggressive so I think it probably was genuine.


If she/he didn't get the tea, sympathy and donations they were expecting then that is maybe a reason for aggression.

A genuine person gives the true facts and sorts out any confusion, they don't resort to abuse and insults when their story is questioned.

In fact if you look at the first posts before the OP accused posters of ranting and


mystic.bertie said:


> have you never considered shutting the F### up


by far the majority were indeed very supportive.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> If she/he didn't get the tea, sympathy and donations they were expecting then that is maybe a reason for aggression.
> 
> A genuine person gives the true facts and sorts out any confusion, they don't resort to abuse and insults when their story is questioned.
> 
> In fact if you look at the first posts before the OP accused posters of ranting and by far the majority were indeed very supportive.


Yes, it is odd, but then she did carry on posting after that outburst, and anyone who was after money would not have been quite so offensive to other posters, would they? It's hardly going to make anyone feel favourably inclined.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> If she/he didn't get the tea, sympathy and donations they were expecting then that is maybe a reason for aggression.
> 
> A genuine person gives the true facts and sorts out any confusion, they don't resort to abuse and insults when their story is questioned.
> 
> In fact if you look at the first posts before the OP accused posters of ranting and by far the majority were indeed very supportive.


Agreed! I seem to be ageeing with you and awful lot!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> If she/he didn't get the tea, sympathy and donations they were expecting then that is maybe a reason for aggression.
> 
> A genuine person gives the true facts and sorts out any confusion, they don't resort to abuse and insults when their story is questioned.
> 
> In fact if you look at the first posts before the OP accused posters of ranting and by far the majority were indeed very supportive.


I saw no request for donations, Just a repsonsible person who has maybe been hit by the recession trying to find ways of obtaining the funds she so desperately needed. And by obtaining funds I mean enquiring about organizations who would maybe be willing to help.

And maybe the agression was due to the position she was in which was aggrivated by cruel callous comments.

I sincerely hope that none of you ever find yourself in the same position.


----------



## HGriffin12 (Sep 1, 2009)

It's a sad story and probably happens a lot but shows the importance of pet insurance. I have my 2 house cats insured for £13 a month, and chosing that over a £800 vet bill would be without question! 

I do go on a few forums tho and notice than sometimes the people who have been there a while, do lash out at the new ones as if they don't know what they're doing. I do think some comments were maybe said in the wrong way and could of been friendly and more about giving advice than grief.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

HGriffin12 said:


> It's a sad story and probably happens a lot but shows the importance of pet insurance. I have my 2 house cats insured for £13 a month, and chosing that over a £800 vet bill would be without question!
> 
> I do go on a few forums tho and notice than sometimes the people who have been there a while, do lash out at the new ones as if they don't know what they're doing. I do think some comments were maybe said in the wrong way and could of been friendly and more about giving advice than grief.


Seems like the two posters above who seem to agree with a 'negative' approach.

That we two also agree, fortunately with a more positive approach.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

HGriffin12 said:


> It's a sad story and probably happens a lot but shows the importance of pet insurance. I have my 2 house cats insured for £13 a month, and chosing that over a £800 vet bill would be without question!
> 
> I do go on a few forums tho and notice than sometimes the people who have been there a while, do lash out at the new ones as if they don't know what they're doing. I do think some comments were maybe said in the wrong way and could of been friendly and more about giving advice than grief.


That's bound to happen when people have very strong feelings about an issue, in this case the prospect of putting an animal to sleep on financial grounds only. I can understand the hostility expressed, though I thought it was better to try and be a little more positive and supportive for the cat's sake.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> If she/he didn't get the tea, sympathy and donations they were expecting then that is maybe a reason for aggression.
> 
> Just read thru this and dont understand how u can make that remark? again people are jumping to conclusions without knowing all the facts....what if this is a genuine person??? would u like to read that kind of thing about yourself? In the cat section we try not to roast other people and condem them...save that for the dog section


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> I saw no request for donations, Just a repsonsible person who has maybe been hit by the recession trying to find ways of obtaining the funds she so desperately needed. And by obtaining funds I mean enquiring about organizations who would maybe be willing to help.
> 
> And maybe the agression was due to the position she was in which was aggrivated by cruel callous comments.
> 
> I sincerely hope that none of you ever find yourself in the same position.


Yes this person was new, but if you come onto a Pet Forum you have to come with the understanding that everyone feels *very* strongly about animals and their welfare. Therefore the comment about putting an otherwise healthy animal to sleep was bound to cause a strong reaction by posters.

IF the animal is so badly injured that its quality of life would be impaired, none of us would look down on the OP and all of us would be supportive of the decision made.

I just hope that the OP finds the help he/she needs to support not only this cats, but the other cats as well.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JoWDC said:


> Yes this person was new, but if you come onto a Pet Forum you have to come with the understanding that everyone feels *very* strongly about animals and their welfare. Therefore the comment about putting an otherwise healthy animal to sleep was bound to cause a strong reaction by posters.
> 
> IF the animal is so badly injured that its quality of life would be impaired, none of us would look down on the OP and all of us would be supportive of the decision made.
> 
> I just hope that the OP finds the help he/she needs to support not only this cats, but the other cats as well.


Yes I understand that and tbo if I was in that situation I would do anything to help my cat also and would do all in my power to not pts,,,,but the fact remains this person IS new and that does count in my eyes - they are already in a vulnerable position asking for advice and may have no idea of how forums are - they were a little hostile but a few peeps had been hostile too so they were prob a bit upset and angry - to say they are looking for donations is outrageous and imo is not advice just a sure fire way of another member leaving - where is that benefiting the animal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Yes this person was new, but if you come onto a Pet Forum you have to come with the understanding that everyone feels *very* strongly about animals and their welfare. Therefore the comment about putting an otherwise healthy animal to sleep was bound to cause a strong reaction by posters.
> 
> IF the animal is so badly injured that its quality of life would be impaired, none of us would look down on the OP and all of us would be supportive of the decision made.
> 
> I just hope that the OP finds the help he/she needs to support not only this cats, but the other cats as well.


But surely a better aproach to the O/P who have been to have guided her towards what was right rather then to alienate her against us all together.

If she feels that her requests for help in other directions are going to be met with such hostility they she may not bother and the poor cat would then be doomed.
Treat people how you wish to be treated yourself is what I shall strive to adhere to if people do not mind.

But believe you me, I am not a soft touch, and should I feel the need to voice my opinions regarding bad animal ownership, then I shall sound the siren first, because it ain't a pretty sight.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Maybe it was genuine but I don't like abuse and aggression from OPs, when if you look at the posts prior to this swearing outburst it was hardly justified. 

I am all for helping positive people but when it seems that help is met with hostility and aggression, is when I start to question motives and wonder what is being hidden.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> But surely a better aproach to the O/P who have been to have guided her towards what was right rather then to alienate her against us all together.
> 
> If she feels that her requests for help in other directions are going to be met with such hostility they she may not bother and the poor cat would then be doomed.
> Treat people how you wish to be treated yourself is what I shall strive to adhere to if people do not mind.
> ...


I agree with your philosophy - which is why (i hope) i didn't put up a hostile approach and thought about my reply before posting. Unfortunately not everyone does this, but on a forum you learn to take the rough with the smooth over time - for a newbie this is not a pleasant start!!

TBH I think that had the OP not mentioned the "PTS" option then they would have gotten a far better reaction.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> But surely a better aproach to the O/P who have been to have guided her towards what was right rather then to alienate her against us all together.
> 
> If she feels that her requests for help in other directions are going to be met with such hostility they she may not bother and the poor cat would then be doomed.
> Treat people how you wish to be treated yourself is what I shall strive to adhere to if people do not mind.
> ...


Totally agree...Very well said.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes I understand that and tbo if I was in that situation I would do anything to help my cat also and would do all in my power to not pts,,,,but the fact remains this person IS new and that does count in my eyes - they are already in a vulnerable position asking for advice and may have no idea of how forums are - they were a little hostile but a few peeps had been hostile too so they were prob a bit upset and angry - to say they are looking for donations is outrageous and imo is not advice just a sure fire way of another member leaving - where is that benefiting the animal.


Just to clarify - I never said (or even thought) they were asking for donations!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> Maybe it was genuine but I don't like abuse and aggression from OPs, when if you look at the posts prior to this swearing outburst it was hardly justified.
> 
> I am all for helping positive people but when it seems that help is met with hostility and aggression, is when I start to question motives and wonder what is being hidden.


Ok I agree she got a little sharp but tbo I think I would have been the same....when I try to give advice I dont question motives and wonder what they are hiding thats where u end up being suspicious without any real grounds imo and also it transfers to the OP and thats why they in turn become the same which only results in negativity.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Totally agree...Very well said.


Thank you very much, Glad there are some that are in agreement with what to other animal lovers must seem 'strange views'


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JoWDC said:


> Just to clarify - I never said (or even thought) they were asking for donations!


I know u didnt hun...but it was mentioned and i was just responding to that sorry if u thought i meant u xxx


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*This thread is going to be closed for moderation*


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Thread now reopened hope ive not missed anything............*


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

mystic.bertie said:


> thanks for the helpful replies, to those that were helpful, ill give the pdsa and rspca a try
> 
> what some folk all about, im unemployed and feeling bad that my cat is injured and all some folk can do is have a rant, have you never considered shutting the F### up if you have nothing useful to say in this thread, its help i came on here for not for people with a chip on their shoulder to boot me when im down. Im well p$ssed off.
> 
> ...


try another vet
most vets who are genuine animal lovers will sort out payment plan
some vets are just interested in money up front
good luck


----------



## mystic.bertie (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi all helpful people

just to clarify my name is robert and im a man, you are all referring to me as a female

im happy to report the operation is going ahead this afternoon  

this morning we contacted the cat protection league who got back to us and are giving us £200 of help whicg is fantastic

the blue cross are giving us a donation too but they dont know how much it will be just yet more fantastic news

the rspca dont help people in scotland, pdsa are a mon-fri place, the sspca dont give help for vet fees.

the other vet we tried dont do operation like that and said the £800 was reasonable as they would need to send the cat to glasgow vet college and it can cost £1500 from there.

i called our vet to tell her to go ahead as we are happy some of the costs are being met so we will cover the rest, the vet said she had been thinking and offered to cap the fees at £700, even if Elliott needs the pins removed there will be no more fees. He will need to stay in for a few weeks and the vet will keep him in for free if we provide our own food and litter etc. So that a huge help too so we are happy with the help she has offered.

Elliott will be operated on this afternoon so we will hear later how everything has went 

BIG thanks to all who offered help and support, thats what forums are for.

I have been using forums for years and i have never came across a bad reception like this before, but i guess thats because its a female dominated forum who see this as a jerry springer show. 

anyway i might just stick around cause the good people on here outweigh the bad 

Update later when i have heard from the vet


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O well that is all very good news. Let us know when you have any more news.

Liz


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Great news, Very glad to hear that kitty is getting treatment.

If people were harsh with you and this includes me it is only because we were all scared that you were going to put the cat to sleep. I am very happy that you have managed to sort the fees out and have managed to get help.
Please dont refer to women treating this site as a 'Jerry Springer' show as I know that I dont, cant stand the show to be honest.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

mystic.bertie said:


> Hi all helpful people
> 
> just to clarify my name is robert and im a man, you are all referring to me as a female
> 
> ...


That's good news. A cat of our broke his hip and it was a nightmare trying to keep him "safe" after the operation so her keeping him is great. we tried a fire-guard against the wall.  yes, not a good time.

Try SSPCA too, RSPCA money goes to Engerland.....I didn't know this and I have been paying them for years, never mind (thinks of the animals). 

Glad you got something sorted.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

That's fantastic news - so pleased for you.

I would urge you to get insurance though - so many people think they won't need it, but it's always the unexpected that catches us out.

If you think about it, the actual cost that you will have to pay (even with the donations) will probably get you insurance for all three cats. Alternatively, what a lot of people do is put aside the amount they would have to pay in insurance into a savings account just of such eventualities - but of course, until you have built up an amount (or can afford to find the sum from somewhere) you still risk something happening.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Glad to hear your cat is being treated and you're getting help with fees. Hope you stay with this forum, the support you get from people outweighs the odd negative comment, but could I just ask that we all be courteous and refrain from criticising others on grounds of gender or age (at 54 I am probably at the older end of the age spectrum here, but I can't help my age, it just happened to me and it will probably happen to you too, in the blink of an eye). I hate Jerry Springer too.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Lulu's owner said:


> Glad to hear your cat is being treated and you're getting help with fees. Hope you stay with this forum, the support you get from people outweighs the odd negative comment, but could I just ask that we all be courteous and refrain from criticising others on grounds of gender or age (at 54 I am probably at the older end of the age spectrum here, but I can't help my age, it just happened to me and it will probably happen to you too, in the blink of an eye). I hate Jerry Springer too.


Oh how can you hate Jerry?

"Take care of yourselves and each other"! Ha! yes, I liked him around 15 years ago (comedy) but not it's a it..... have you seen his bodyguard has his own show!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Oh how can you hate Jerry?
> 
> "Take care of yourselves and each other"! Ha! yes, I liked him around 15 years ago (comedy) but not it's a it..... have you seen his bodyguard has his own show!


To be honest, I've not seen him for years but I shouldn't think he's improved. I liked that play about Jerry Springer a few years ago, though, can't remember what it was called, but religious people got very het up about it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

So glad to hear you're going to be able to have your kitty's surgery, all paws crossed that he will be home safe and sound soon.

I'm sorry about the accident, if you are worried about it happening again, you'd better keep him inside now. Harness train him and take him outside that way from now on.

by the way, what's a "Jerry Springer show"?

lolu


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Jerry Springer was the US equivalent of the Jeremy Kyle Show.
It blames, names and shames some and others it tries to help who are down on their luck through circumstance.
It is often populated by those, some feel to be the dregs of society, though I feel some are just there for help that the authorities have somehow failed.
I am not entirely sure what the OP entirely meant re the reference to the Jerry Springer show.


mystic.bertie said:


> this is a female dominated forum who see this as a jerry springer show


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Jerry Springer was the US equivalent of the Jeremy Kyle Show.
> It blames, names and shames some and others it tries to help who are down on their luck through circumstance.
> It is often populated by those, some feel to be the dregs of society, though I feel some are just there for help that the authorities have somehow failed.
> I am not entirely sure what the OP entirely meant re the reference to the Jerry Springer show.


I presume he meant that posters on this site were behaving like a Jeremy Springer audience (or a Jeremy Kyle audience) and rounding on someone in an unfortunate predicament as a spectator sport, in this case his inability to pay a huge vet's bill, rather than having any positive response or real concern for his wellbeing.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

mystic.bertie said:


> Hi all helpful people
> 
> just to clarify my name is robert and im a man, you are all referring to me as a female
> 
> ...


I am so pleased for you that you got the help you need from the CPL and the Blue Cross - it's nice to see where people's donations to these charities go for once.

Fingers and paws crossed here for you that the operation goes smoothly for Elliot and that his recovery goes well so that he can come home soon.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

mystic.bertie said:


> Hi all helpful people
> 
> just to clarify my name is robert and im a man, you are all referring to me as a female
> 
> ...


So pleased to hear you have got some help with your cat and that he will be ok. 
Also glad to hear you'll be sticking around Robert. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Glad hes going to be ok 

Give tesco a ring with regards with insurence they offers pretty good policy for very little a month to cats cost me £12 a month ish and covers upto £4k each condition  and they do a 5% discount for each pet added


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

and you should get Tesco points!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Brilliant news!! Im so pleased u got the help required for your kitty and that u are sticking around


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm glad things are looking up for your cat and you've got some help regarding the vets fees. 

Extra hugs for your cat I think, he lost a few of his lives there.


----------



## racheyrooney (Nov 8, 2008)

I am so glad your cat is having his op and that you are getting some help with the fees. Like others have said Tesco are very competitive with their insurance, my Jasper is insured with them and it costs me about £6.50 a month, they will even pay up to 3 months cattery fees if I had to go into hospital and there was no-one to look after him!! Plus you get your clubcard points!! Hope Elliott gets on ok, have my fingers crossed for his and Jasper has his paws crossed!!


----------



## aella851 (Aug 3, 2009)

glad you got some support from charties to aid your vet bills, as a new owner to cats i am very into the idea of having pet insurance as you never know whats around the corner, i have insured my rabbit cause i know someone who had £1000 bill for an illness for their rabbit, have had a friend who had a house fire and no house insurance and has had to refubish and replace everything and its taken time and money to replace.

hope all goes well with the op, think insurance is a good idea for a small amount each month rather than one big bill.

all the best and welcome to the forum


----------

